# still in high school?



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

Hiya,
I have been reading about a lot of people who are in college right now, and I still have have a year of high school to go. So I was wondering, Who else here is still in high school??


----------



## Dyablo (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm still in high school, actually itz like a charter for one more year well atleast till like december cuz i need some more credits...I was a year ahead and supposed to graduate last year but this s.a. thing got me ditching class all the time in the past years so i didn't get to graduate yet...


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah, i'm still in high school and i'm proud to announce that i'm now offically a senior  .


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

i'm still in highschool and glad to see more of you!
add me on yahoo sweet_angl_155 or msn [email protected]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yup I am still in high school.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

schooley said:


> yeah, i'm still in high school and i'm proud to announce that i'm now offically a senior  .


Me too! :evil


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

I just graduated high school but I still feel like a 12-year old.


----------



## hellcat (Jul 29, 2004)

yeah i still am, 11th grade after summer


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll be on my Junior year in highschool starting Friday. Already freaking out about going.. :sigh


----------



## bloodywrist (Aug 1, 2005)

Traci said:


> I'll be on my Junior year in highschool starting Friday. Already freaking out about going.. :sigh


* me 2! i sroped out in 9th grade..... and been doin al my classes on the compuet and i am now goin back 2 school friday! i am soooooooo nervous about it :doh *


----------



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

Im a senior this year! I do independent study though because I couldnt stand high school anymore...


----------



## Ellie87 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll also be a senior! Yay! Except I'm not exactly looking forward to going back...


----------



## 7anya (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll be a 10th grader after summer ends..


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

^ ^ same here ^ ^


----------



## SaGgY (Aug 3, 2005)

going to 11th when the summer ends


----------



## Blink (May 31, 2005)

I'm be in my senior year of high school.. and I can't wait to get out of there and go off to college


----------



## shytwilightwolf (Sep 3, 2005)

I am still in 10th grade as well. :afr


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

Blink said:


> I'm be in my senior year of high school.. and I can't wait to get out of there and go off to college


 :dito I really hate high school.


----------



## Mr. T (May 27, 2005)

I'm going back Tuesday and I would honestly rather die than go back.


----------



## jennifer2989 (Sep 16, 2005)

im still in high school..sophomore this year....first day had to be THE WORST for me. i never knew i had a huge anxiety problem till i set foor in that school. so i took a 2 week hiatus from school. dr. gave me xanax...and i go back today :um ...still a bit nervous..but i switched a few classes...i have to make up all the work from the past 2 weeks *fun* *fun*. i hope i dont have another anxiety attack when i get there today. :hide


----------



## Damsel (Sep 20, 2005)

I am in home school, high school.


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep, in 11th grade right now
but taking gr. 12 classes next semester...
god SA has made my marks drop down SO much...but not only SA, other stuff too I guess


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm still in high school, i'm a sophomore.


----------



## sarah.the.aquarian (Nov 25, 2008)

i would still be in 10th if i wouldn't have stopped going. 
why did you fail?? i failed because of excessssive skipping.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

This is my last year in HS.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

jennifer2989 said:


> im still in high school..sophomore this year....first day had to be THE WORST for me. i never knew i had a huge anxiety problem till i set foor in that school. so i took a 2 week hiatus from school. dr. gave me xanax...and i go back today :um ...still a bit nervous..but i switched a few classes...i have to make up all the work from the past 2 weeks *fun* *fun*. i hope i dont have another anxiety attack when i get there today. :hide


hope your Xanax helps you through your anxiety


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> Yup I am still in high school.


i wrote this 3 years ago. still in high school now but should have been done two years ago. :|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

11th grade...but we have to do 13 where i live


----------



## Xavier (Nov 19, 2008)

junior in high school, stopped going for 2 months, ugh i rly hate it


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm a sophomore and i cant quit. f***ing parents.


----------



## froznbutrfly (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi I'm a junior in high school


----------

